

Show HN: Kippt.com - Bookmarking made simple - enra
http://kippt.com

======
clay
Saving a snapshot of the page you bookmark at the moment you bookmark it is
totally awesome. Great work guys.

------
enra
Kippt guys here. The current way of discovering, storing and reading web
content & other information seems very random and scattered. We wanted to
create a better way to save, manage, read and share things that are
interesting or important for you.

Eg. As a designer, my library of UI screenshots, UX flows and articles are
really valuable for me whenever I'm working on something. So having a library
and finding new things is important to me.

This is our first attempt on the problem, focusing on bookmarking. We would
love your feedback. We're currently working on Delicious importer, developer
API and mobile version. If you're interested testing them out, hit us an email
hello@kippt.com

\-- enra & jorde

~~~
jenhsun
Need tagging service please. It will help me group my bookmark.

~~~
jorde
We have been thinking about hashtags together with search but haven't nailed
down the decision. What do you think about that?

~~~
jenhsun
I am a bookmark heavy user. I have paid evernote account (7212 bookmark) and
google bookmark (37852 bookmark) right now.

Here is my story. I used to have delicious account long ago (close to 30000).
Because Yahoo shut it down, I have to move. I used a ruby script to auto
submit to google bookmark. It took me three days. After that I thought
everything will be fine. However, I define tagging a lot, google bookmark
can't do heavy sorting (it always crash my browser). Then when I found
evernote, I like the way they have app for iPad and Android phone. However,
right now they also have tagging sorting problem. Currently I have 7212
bookmark in Evernote, 2341 tags. You can imagine the browser basically freeze
to wait for the loading. Tagging/hashtag is very important to me. I rarely use
google to do research because I always look back to my tag first.

~~~
enra
Thanks! Tags could be nice addition to search or act as a filter. I've always
though that tags are hard for grouping things, since you can end up more
groups than you have items.

Right now we store the page content so you can do a full text search on title,
notes and the content.

~~~
jenhsun
The reason I love to use tag is...I can't do "search" for old webpage. Why?
It's because I can't remember what sentence or keyword I have to use.

However, if I use tag to group, after a while I still can filter my search by
that based on the memory that I might "define what tag I might input for it
long ago". For example, my tag will look like "WebDesign-Design-Layout", "Web-
Dev-tips", " Web-framework-javascript" "Networking-monitoring-tool" etc. From
BIG-To-Narrow. So once the tag start sorting, I could still know which group I
will look into.

Human's memory is limited. However, human can remember a paper/article's
attribute/catalog which is been defined long ago. I use bookmarking service
for so long. My experience is...in the end if people have a huge bookmark
contents just like me, filter/tag/hashtag is way faster than search. If people
don't define tag, they will just use google search for Webpage content, no
need to use bookmarking service.

Knowing how to do the tagging and bookmarking is the key, after that, google
search is no need.

------
dchuk
why do no bookmarking services leverage collective intelligence to recommend
urls/sites you're probably interested in based on your bookmarking history?
You could turn a bookmarking site into an intelligent content discovery system

~~~
jkaljundi
A lot of what we do at <http://utopic.me/> is solving exactly this issue, we
do a lot of content discovery based on personalisation, tags and followed
interests. Go check it out.

------
enra
RWW also picked up on this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3155766>

------
yangez
Is it possible to parse page content when bookmarking and automatically assign
it an appropriate category or pre-populate a few tags? I would find this
highly useful, but I don't know how practical it would be to develop.

~~~
jorde
It just happens that my roommate works with this kind of research things. I'll
ask him about it but it might be hard to accurately define tags. Might be
useful with adding a extra level of accuracy to search.

~~~
jkaljundi
See how the auto-tagging works in Utopic bookmarklet/extensions. Hard to get a
foolproof ideal result. Sometimes it works well, sometimes not. Semantic and
any other tagging or content extraction is still in its early phases.

------
arthur_debert
Bug report: connect with twitter then use your email as your username when the
auth redirects and a 500 is thrown.

~~~
jorde
Thanks, we'll look into this one

------
iwinux
Sadly it doesn't play well with Chinese...I've typed in Chinese notes and then
all turned into "???".

------
olegp
Would be nice if you made it easier for me to pick the list to save to.

~~~
jorde
In the web UI or extensions? We tried to simplify the flow and make
bookmarking things fast (no need for tags, extra fields). So far it seems that
most of the user base is sticking to Chrome extension but we're always looking
to improve the experience.

~~~
olegp
Chrome extension.

------
404error
Can bookmarks be private?

~~~
jorde
Yes, at the moment they are all private. We're introducing public features
some time in the near future once we get the bare minimum product right.

~~~
404error
Awesome, knowing this, I'll definitely give it a try!

Thanks

------
julesm
what's different from diigo.com?

~~~
jorde
We're more focused on the bookmarking. I think we both are trying to solve a
similar problem but with a different approach.

